# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Sterilizing chlorine-sensitive plants

## inkdeer

I have a calathea I'd like to use in a tank. In the past, I've used bleach and water to clean my plants (followed by a rinse in water with dechlorinator + allowing them to sit for a week or so.) However, I've read that calatheas can be especially chlorine sensitive, and I don't want to accidentally kill the plant. Would a ~5-10 minute soak be okay if followed by thorough rinsing? I believe I used a 10-15% mix before.

----------

